# Derealization. - How I got Better Once!



## Skynet (Jan 21, 2005)

Derealization is the main symptom of my Anxiety. It's truly debilitating. I've had this problem for almost 18 years non-stop. I know that it can be overcome because it happened to me one time as a teenager and I overcame it. I stared at one object in my room for 45 minutes straight. I did this to intentionally try to concentrate on something else besides my Anxiety. It actually worked. I calmed right down to a normal state of mind. The Derealization and Dizziness went away in an instant as if someone flicked a switch.

I've tried it since but have not had the patience to do it for as long. I also feel in the back of my mind that it would not work twice. But in all reality I may be wrong. If it worked once... then I should be trying non-stop to get it to work again. Maybe I've just got so used to the feeling that I have given up on it ever going away. I realize that's not the attitude to have though. I think I'm going to keep trying.

The trick is to focus on something else besides yourself. When focusing inward our anxiety gets worse. But focusing outward on something else will help.

Good Luck to us all. I know first hand that we CAN get better... INSTANTLY!

John


----------

